# Space Marine: Rumours, Trailers and Interviews



## Doelago

Caaant wait.


----------



## Lord of the Night

RAPTORS! That's what i'll be in multiplayer, count on it :biggrin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Horacus

Now this is a freaking MUST BUY


----------



## Setite

This keeps looking better and better. So can't wait for the release date!


----------



## Doelago

One month and three days, is it not...? So cant wait to be the only one running around with a bolter. 

Salamanders for the wins! For Vulkan and the Emperor! Hammer and Anvil!


----------



## Varakir

Looks epic, I really hope the control system is good and the classes are balanced.

With 1.8 million skin combinations, i'm not really seeing the point of getting the pre-order skins.


----------



## coke123

You get six slots for classes, don't you? Why choose, when you can have two of everything?

I'm going to echo the sentiment of not wanting the preorder skins anymore. Sure the preorder ones are more detailed, but when I'm caving your skull in from behind with a thunder hammer, I doubt you'll noticed that my Black Templar has authentic battle damage...


----------



## Axis001

Been waiting semi patiently since I saw the original trailer at E3 definitely can't wait now.

Anyone hear anything about co-op mode? This seems like the campaign would be Gauntlet Legends 40k which would make it a great 4 player co-op game.


----------



## Doelago

They have confirmed Co-Op, but they have not said anything else about it.


----------



## Setite

Not to mention that all the skins will probably be available as downloaded content for fairly cheap.


----------



## Doelago

Setite said:


> Not to mention that all the skins will probably be available as downloaded content for fairly cheap.


I have my doubts on that one.


----------



## Horacus

Setite said:


> Not to mention that all the skins will probably be available as downloaded content for fairly cheap.


The cheap part is what I doubt.


----------



## DeathJester921

Assault Marine. Sweet. This is something that I can't wait for now. Gonna be awesome


----------



## deathwatch27

I'm still guna pre-order as im guna buy it straight away so might as well get free stuff.


----------



## Judas Masias

*Space Marine: Developer Diary #3 - Blockbuster Entertainment*






*Warning*: What you are about to see may cause exsesive drooling, man moistness, and bed wetting in antisapation for this game. You have been warned. Message paid for by the Holy Inquisition =I=


----------



## Doelago

Judas Masias said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eeNgpyQZzc&feature=player_embedded


Already covered and your link does not work.


----------



## Judas Masias

I fixed it. And i did not know if this had been posted or not:wink:


----------



## 18827

I predict late nights, sore eyes and lots of days off work.


----------



## Partybear

wow is all i can say! Im just not sure Xbox or PC?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

How exactly do you link Youtube videos here?


----------



## Doelago

Words_of_Truth said:


> How exactly do you link Youtube videos here?


Just copy paste the link at the top of the screen.


----------



## Judas Masias

Words_of_Truth said:


> How exactly do you link Youtube videos here?


First you copy the URL code then when you want to post it click Insert Link then paste the URL code there and your done. Hope this helps.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Judas Masias said:


> First you copy the HTML code then when you want to post it click Insert Link then paste the HTML code there and your done. Hope this helps.


Doesn't that just link the address, not show the video on the page?


----------



## Doelago

... Just copy the link at the top of the page, and then paste it on heresy. Easy as that really.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Test -






Woop


----------



## Doelago

Ooo. :shok: It worked.


----------



## koby

Dont know if ive missed the post or its not been mentioned. Apparently there is trouble with the SM:multiplayer and it wont be shipped on release with it working and according to a sneaky insider who had his post removed on THQ 'would be working within 30ish days'. 

Don't know how substantial the source was, it was on kotaku in the news thread, but THQ released a quote saying that it was 'part of the game' which kotaku pointed out, didn't answer the question of if it worked on release or not....


----------



## MidnightSun

Looks good, and the screaming angry kids will fit right in by being Raptors! But seriously, I reckon that the Raptors and Assault Marines will just bitch-slap the Devastators. Poor Devastators...

Midnight


----------



## Doelago

I recon that the majority will go thunderhammering with jump packs. While I am a bog standard Tactical Marine.


----------



## DeathJester921

koby said:


> Dont know if ive missed the post or its not been mentioned. Apparently there is trouble with the SM:multiplayer and it wont be shipped on release with it working and according to a sneaky insider who had his post removed on THQ 'would be working within 30ish days'.
> 
> Don't know how substantial the source was, it was on kotaku in the news thread, but THQ released a quote saying that it was 'part of the game' which kotaku pointed out, didn't answer the question of if it worked on release or not....


I read that it wouldn't be available for the first two to four weeks after release. The article didn't say anything about why, but it will probably be included with the game, just not playable. But who knows, they could have whatever the issue is with the game resolved before its released.


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine Demo Incoming!*



> Attention Honour Guard: Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Demo is headed to PC, Xbox 360 & PS3! The demo is planned to launch simultaneously for the Xbox 360 and Windows PC on August 23rd and then on PS3 on August 24th!
> 
> 
> The Space Marine demo features two very different areas of the game. The first pits the player against an Ork horde outside the gates of a munitions factory. Armed with six devastating weapons, including the iconic bolter and lethal chainsword, the player will get to experience Space Marine’s seamless mix of melee and ranged combat first hand as they take on the rampaging invaders. The second area gives players a taste of the exhilarating Jump Pack sequences where the game’s hero—Captain Titus—takes to the skies to rain death from above.
> 
> 
> 
> The demo is planned to launch simultaneously for the Xbox 360®video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and Windows PC on 23rd August and then on PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system on 24th August.
> 
> 
> 
> Players who have pre-ordered the digital PC version of Space Marine through Steam will receive an exclusive early access period starting on the 18th of August, running through the weekend. Steam will also be running a Warhammer 40,000 bundle sale at a very special rate during the same period. Check out STEAM for more details.
> 
> 
> 
> Space Marine ‘Honour Guard’ community members will also get the chance to play the demo early on August 22nd, 24 hours prior to the public launch. For more information on how to sign up to get the demo visit http://www.spacemarine.com/user/register
> 
> 
> 
> Space Marine Demo FAQ:
> 
> Q.) If I already Pre-ordered Space Marine from Steam will I be able to get early access?
> 
> A.) Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Q.) When will the PC Demo unlock on Steam?
> 
> A.) August 18th at roughly 10:01AM for customers who pre-ordered, August 22nd for users who are members of the Honour Guard & on August 23rd for the mass public.
> 
> 
> 
> Q.) Will the Demo be singleplayer only?
> 
> A.) Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Q.) Is the only way to gain access to the PC demo through Steam?
> 
> A.) Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Q.) If I signed up for the Honour Guard how do I gain access to the PC demo early?
> 
> A.) We will have a demo registration page where you will be able to obtain your early access code.


- THQSledgehammer

http://www.spacemarine.com/forums/topic/2674#new

HOLY FUCK! Awesome!


----------



## GrizBe

Oh good, a demo! The one thing putting me off order the game was that the combat looked a little too hack and slashy. Hopefully after playing this when it comes out I can go pre-order the game with my fears about it gone.


----------



## whiplash308

GrizBe said:


> Oh good, a demo! The one thing putting me off order the game was that the combat looked a little too hack and slashy. Hopefully after playing this when it comes out I can go pre-order the game with my fears about it gone.


Who cares if it's slashy and choppy? The one game where we get to play as a Space Marine killing off everything in the current generation of video games! Of course, I hate Loyalists, but even still. This game is a must get for me. I can't wait for playing as a Raptor in Multiplayer with my original army colors! Sooooooooo stoked.


----------



## Kitsunex

my roommate played the demo at Gencon Indy and said the combat is incredibly smooth and it was a blast.


----------



## gen.ahab

whiplash308 said:


> Who cares if it's slashy and choppy?


A lot of people. Games are made fun by the game play, not the character models. If this thing ends up being a glorified Dynasty Warriors I won't be happy.


----------



## GrizBe

gen.ahab said:


> A lot of people. Games are made fun by the game play, not the character models. If this thing ends up being a glorified Dynasty Warriors I won't be happy.


This.... Hack and slash gameplay isn't fun if the game is just that all the way through. You can have the best setting and graphics in the world, but if the gameplay sucks, who cares how good it looks or who your playing as?


----------



## Horacus

Doelago said:


> I recon that the majority will go thunderhammering with jump packs. While I am a bog standard Tactical Marine.


That's the only true way to go. Does chaos is an option in multiplayer? If it is, I'll go with the standar traitor legionnaire.


----------



## whiplash308

Very true GrizBe and gen.ahab. I think nowadays it's very updated since Dynasty Warriors. Plus it also isn't Tecmo-Koei behind the game, . I personally believe that this game, though seems like a hack and slash due to simplistic button combinations, it also has very cool ranged fighting also. Let's just all hope this game isn't a disappointment from the demo.


----------



## GrizBe

Hence my point of hoping the demo prooves my fears about the game wrong.


----------



## Ultra111

Awesome!

Who is playing this with me on day of release then? :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Who is playing this with me on day of release then? :laugh;


What platform!


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> What platform!


xbox mate?


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> xbox mate?


Awesome. Will most probably get it for the Xbox first. Whatever or not I get it to the laptop depends on how well the demo runs.


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> Awesome. Will most probably get it for the Xbox first. Whatever or not I get it to the laptop depends on how well the demo runs.


I'll add you if you like, can get a few sessions in sometime.


----------



## Judas Masias

Here is a new vidieo i found on Gametrailers.com called Dark Future part 1.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-dark-warhammer-40-000/718989


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> I'll add you if you like, can get a few sessions in sometime.


Add me. You should be able to guess my name there.


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine Dark Future Part I*



> Prepare to face the grim future of a Space Marine as the first of the Dark Future video series shows the true warring nature of Humanity on GameTrailers.com.
> 
> Watch the series here: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-dark-warhammer-40-000/718990


Seems they are trying to explain the far future to people unfamiliar with 40k via a mini series?


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> Add me. You should be able to guess my name there.


Hmm...would it be DeathToTheFalseEmperor? 

Will do when I'm next on. You'll know it's me!


----------



## Ultra111

Don't know if this is on here yet, but this multiplayer trailer for 'seize ground' game mode makes the multiplayer look quite hectic...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What was that Chaos guy using, plasma gun with scope? Seems close combat suffers from the same problem Transformers: Battle for Cybertron had, which was it pretty much dominated as you only had to hit people once or twice.

Anyway still looking forward to it, will probably be a devastator or infantry.


----------



## Doelago

Loads of gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/user/RelicnewsVids#p/u


----------



## DeathJester921

Dude, that looks like a hell of a lot of fun


----------



## Asamodai

It's a pretty cool trailer all in all.


----------



## deathwatch27

Yeah that was a good trailer.


----------



## Carna

Pretty cool!


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine avatar gear released*

http://marketplace.xbox.com/fi-FI/AvatarMarketplace?Game=66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8025451082c

Servo skull? Gretchin? ... Or a bomb squig? :crazy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

They're getting a bit ahead of themselves, aren't they? Might not be able to resist getting a squig though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Now all I need is to get off my lazy ass and get Xbox Live.


----------



## Ultra111

I'd rather a power fist, but the servo skull will do I guess.


----------



## deathwatch27

I'm guna wait n see if they do the power armour


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek

I will definitely take the Servo Skull.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek

I fall on then negative side here. I don't think it explained anything. Any idiot could have deduced what this trailer said from just watch all of the different Space Marine trailers.

That being said, it appears there are going to be more than one. So we shall see.


----------



## Doelago

Bought the bomb squig a moment ago.


----------



## Doelago

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> That being said, it appears there are going to be more than one.


And here comes part two. 

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-dark-warhammer-40-000/719033


----------



## Judas Masias

All that stuff is nice and all i like the servo skull but i was really hopeing for power armor and chain swords. Hopefully they will make that stuff soon.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I'm sure they'll release a helmet soon. 

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Helmets are overrated you need a Bomb Squig!

Also...Am i the only person that bought this for pc???


----------



## Doelago

It seems they have released some new shirts and hats since last evening?

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/P...e-Marine/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8025451082c


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Some one needs to get the Blood for the Blood God shirt


----------



## Minizke1

Azkaellon said:


> Helmets are overrated you need a Bomb Squig!
> 
> Also...Am i the only person that bought this for pc???


nope, I don't even use my xbox 360. I preordered on steam yesterday.


----------



## Doelago

Minizke1 said:


> nope, I don't even use my xbox 360. I preordered on steam yesterday.


Be ready to download the demo... I want to hear how it works on the PC...


----------



## Doelago

And part 3: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-dark-warhammer-40-000/719174

Seems they are bringing out one per day?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

oh did i mention that i have an early copy of this too? lol funny story...


----------



## Ultra111

Either way they just make me more impatient to wait for the game :ireful2:


----------



## jams

Couldn't resist the blood for blood god shirt


----------



## Judas Masias

Commissar Ploss said:


> oh did i mention that i have an early copy of this too? lol funny story...


 You have a early copy of Space Marine. Please tell us your funny story.


----------



## presc1ence

Wheres the power armour?? They really NEED to do some avatar power armour.
Guess the t-shirt will have to do for now.


----------



## Doelago

Judas Masias said:


> You have a early copy of Space Marine. Please tell us your funny story.


He is having fun trying to bullshit us, lol.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Judas Masias said:


> You have a early copy of Space Marine. Please tell us your funny story.


the funny story is who all i had to suck off to get a copy. But, perhaps i've said too much. lol

CP


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> the funny story is who all i had to suck off to get a copy. But, perhaps i've said too much. lol
> 
> CP


Internet Rule #1: Pics or it did not happen!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

you dont want to see pics of that... *shudders*


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> you dont want to see pics of that... *shudders*


I would rather see the pics of your copy of the game.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

find me a working camera then, and you'll see a white cd envelope with the disk inside.

CP


----------



## Pusser

Oh my god! A white CD cover?!! No wai!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i know!!! awesome!!! :yahoo:


----------



## jams

The question is have you played it yet and is it as good as we all hope?


----------



## deathwatch27

The demo's out next week then we can try it ourselves without the aid of a billy bullshiter or lyer as commonly known.


----------



## Judas Masias

Commissar Ploss said:


> the funny story is who all i had to suck off to get a copy. But, perhaps i've said too much. lol
> 
> CP


Dame dude thats not right:laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon

Judas Masias said:


> Dame dude thats not right:laugh:


Yet i see no one Surprised


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Azkaellon said:


> Yet i see no one Surprised


:laugh: exactly!!! wtf?!


----------



## Doelago

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-dark-warhammer-40-000/719326


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> :laugh: exactly!!! wtf?!


*Insert Crickets here*


----------



## Tyrannus

I did not know the Iron Warriors were going to be in the campaign.

Makes a change from the Black legion I suppose.


----------



## Kobrakai

Very, very cool!

Enough said! Can't wait


----------



## darklove

Dark Future was another GW game from about 20 years ago. Road warriors, like Mad Max, fighting it out in bitter gang wars. The hive gangs fighting for control, the corporations fighting to get their products through... Was a very cool game, and I have it right here


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine early access demo is live*

http://www.spacemarine.com/gb/demo/get-code

The "Honor Guard" 24h early access demo is live. And the game is fucking awesome! 

I am on my fifth play through already damn it! I love it! The controls work really well on the PC, and the graphics are wonderful. There is also a lot of blood. :crazy:


----------



## Gluttoniser

It is pretty bad-ass indeed


----------



## Justindkates

I'm downloading right now! Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine: Mark Strong Interview*

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/08/22/warhammer-40k-space-marine-mark-strong-interview

SPOILER ALERT. A major one. 

The voice behind Captain Titus goes talking voice acting (and showing spoilers ).


----------



## Fire Tempered

Didn't know Mark Strong is Titus. Didn't recognize his voice from the trailers. That is awesome.


----------



## Haskanael

this is awesome!!


----------



## Dawnstar

Downloading Steam purely so I can play this 

Downloading Space Marine now.. Gotta wait 2 hours :cray:


----------



## elmir

You may or may not know this famous youtube commentator:






Anyway, it's worth a watch. It does seem totalbiscuit is into space marine to say the least...


----------



## Revarien

elmir said:


> You may or may not know this famous youtube commentator:
> 
> WTF is Warhammer 40k : Space Marine? - YouTube
> 
> Anyway, it's worth a watch. It does seem totalbiscuit is into space marine to say the least...



Wow... soooo worth the watch... I found myself actually laughing and smiling a lot at his commentary. You can really tell he has a passion for this game...


----------



## elmir

Yes, it's good to see that controls and combat is how it should be. That's what the devs were saying it was all about: feeling like an almost unstoppable superhuman and stomping everything. 

My guess I'll be smiling and grinning all the way through this as well


----------



## hells

playd it, not sure if it was worth 3 hour downloading for 20 mins gameplay but it was awesome fun, jump pack was a blast zooming around iwth it and stomping in orksies face :3


----------



## Fire Tempered

Well, you can play it again several times I liked first level more, one with jump pack is too easy.


----------



## deathwatch27

Downloading now but isn't the demo suppose to be public today (23rd) , just checked on the xbox and no sign?


----------



## elmir

It has something to do with the 10 am hour check in the states aparently... 

I'm still waiting for the download to complete, but it's really fun to see that they are doing shooters again that put you in godmode. The latest generations of shooters were getting a bit too much towards the stealth end of the spectrum. Just going in godmode would be a welcome change to that.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

its not necessarily god mode, but at the same time, its spass mareens and its THE ULTRA SMURFS! 

why the fuck would they use cover and stealth? Demos very short, but Im drooling over it. though I do need to check it out on one of my consoles to see if its better there or not. this game will easily be outshone on the pc when BC3 comes out for diehards, but it will definately be for fans.


----------



## Humie Stomper

Does this guy do video Battle reports as well??? The small girls giggle at about when he gets the ammo was my fave part.


----------



## deathwatch27

Just played the demo on both levels and its epic (And i dont mean on a really small scale)


----------



## Haskanael

elmir said:


> You may or may not know this famous youtube commentator:
> 
> WTF is Warhammer 40k : Space Marine? - YouTube
> 
> Anyway, it's worth a watch. It does seem totalbiscuit is into space marine to say the least...


*dies laughing* I died a good death


----------



## DavC8855

Still working.......Can't DL until 5PM......getting impatient


----------



## Zerodyme619

Played through the demo twice. REALLY fun Game. Sure, it is not the most subtle, thought inspiring game. But that's what I get Deus Ex:HR for 
And after that, I'll be happy to play Testosterone: The Game (aka SpaceMarine)


----------



## DavC8855

"Unlocked Power-axe" after I play through a couple times....sweeeeet:grin:


----------



## sponsra

Soo, I never owned a computer game in my entire life, so I have to risk my neck with a complete newbie question. I am a mac user. At the bottom at the Space Marine website there's a bunch of logos. I don´t see an apple there, does that mean I can't get this game?


----------



## deathwatch27

Doesn't look like but there are programs for the mac that lets you run a lite version of windows so you can play there games.

Sucks there's no block button so you can't have an epic one on one combat with a CSM captain (not that there is one in the demo)


----------



## jaysen

Does it require you to be online while playing? Or, can you download, then play offline?


----------



## Humie Stomper

You can on the Xbox. I would assume other platforms aswell.


----------



## jams

The demo is too short 

Awesome though!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

jams said:


> The demo is too short
> 
> Awesome though!


Looking at it as a demo designed to make people buy the game it is exactly the right length as it gives that dramatic fight and... buy now to find out what happens next.

I feel your pain though; having spent several hours trying to find out which little tweak to my system would let e launch the game I would have liked a little more.


----------



## turel2

This game is awesome, I can bear the ultramarines for gameplay this good.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

turel2 said:


> This game is awesome, I can bear the ultramarines for gameplay this good.


only time I have not hated ultra marines!


----------



## Azkaellon

Only downside si the game is to easy! But really find mind you.


----------



## gen.ahab

It was ok, nothing special though.


----------



## sybarite

Azkaellon said:


> Only downside si the game is to easy! But really find mind you.


yea l got to say normal is to easy, hard is well hard there seems to be a huge jump with no middle ground


----------



## DecrepitDragon

I havent downloaded this yet. I havent even checked to see if I can. . . 

Damn . . can . . .resist . . no . .longer . . .


----------



## gen.ahab

sybarite said:


> yea l got to say normal is to easy, hard is well hard there seems to be a huge jump with no middle ground


Dude, even on hard it is too damn easy. They need to bump up the enemy count and increase their toughness and strength.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

gen.ahab said:


> Dude, even on hard it is too damn easy. They need to bump up the enemy count and increase their toughness and strength.


I am hoping that they have an "insane" mode put in thats down right brutal cuz we all want it


----------



## Lastik

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I am hoping that they have an "insane" mode put in thats down right brutal cuz we all want it





gen.ahab said:


> Dude, even on hard it is too damn easy. They need to bump up the enemy count and increase their toughness and strength.



You guys scare me sometimes :scare:

I still have nightmares from trying to get the miles high club achieve on call of duty and that's not considered hard by most.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Call of Duty? whats that, all I hear is rehashed bullshit that is only popular for being extentions of the previous game. if it had any other name people would just call it a rip off and not play it.


----------



## Lastik

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Call of Duty? whats that, all I hear is rehashed bullshit that is only popular for being extentions of the previous game. if it had any other name people would just call it a rip off and not play it.



Yes well I don't particulary like FPS (and even less the multyplayer aspect), did enjoy the Pryapt level though. If I play a fps it's because it has a plot, ambience or mechanic that I find interesting (or in this case because a friend lend it to me :laugh: ).

I do agree with you because that's something Activision does not only with CoD but also with other titles. No matter how popular, overmilking a franchise especially in such a short time will satured both the market and consumer interest (I'm not even going into product quality since they only care about it insofar as it brings profit).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Lastik said:


> If I play a fps it's because it has a plot, ambience or mechanic that I find interesting....


I am much the same. I enjoy S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and Return to Castle Wolfenstein because I like technomagic but do not enjoy most FPS, despite the skills and challenges being functionally very similar.

I quite enjoyed the SM demo because I like W40K; however, if it was set in another universe I would probably find the wave after wave of shoot and slash encounters unengaging.


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine Insider video 1*

Big fucking spoiler alert. 



> Join us as we launch our Prima Insider Series around Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine. Today we take a look at The Universe of Warhammer 40,000 and speak with Game Workshops Head of Intellectual Property, Alan Merrett.
> 
> Stay tuned for the next installments of the Insider Series:
> 
> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Insider Series: Defenders of Humanity
> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Insider Series: Forge World Graia
> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Insider Series: Weapons & Enemies
> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Insider Series: The Charcaters


----------



## deathwatch27

Don't think i'll bother watching the vid i'd rather what till the games out.


----------



## Doelago

*Space Marine Elite Pass details*

http://www.spacemarine.com/blog-post/space-marine-elite-pass-details

This day is getting interesting...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It's just a profit loss prevention system, a good one at that as well.

Some games force you to register with the boxed serial number to be able to play at all, these games can't be sold on the second hand market unless the account itself is sold with the game. This becomes a problem if your account is say a Steam account and you have 30 other games registered to the same account.

Other games have no protection at all and so can be sold multiple times on the second hand market, this means the publisher gets no money at all from these sales.

Then we have this system, it allows the game to be sold on the second hand market and for people to try out the full singleplayer game and multiplayer until lvl 5. If they like it they can buy a key for 10$ to unlock full multiplayer giving the publisher a little bit of money for the resale of the game.

It's a hassle free way for people to sell their games when they get bored and it doesn't mess up the buyer like some games do (I'm looking at you DRM games that can only be installed on one or two computers!).

This is probably the best way to deal with the second hand market.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Random i got:









This video is private.
Sorry about that.


:S


----------



## DeathJester921

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Random i got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is private.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> :S


Yup, same here


----------



## khrone forever

DeathJester921 said:


> Yup, same here


 snapunish:


----------



## Geist

MadCowCrazy said:


> It's just a profit loss prevention system, a good one at that as well.
> 
> Some games force you to register with the boxed serial number to be able to play at all, these games can't be sold on the second hand market unless the account itself is sold with the game. This becomes a problem if your account is say a Steam account and you have 30 other games registered to the same account.
> 
> Other games have no protection at all and so can be sold multiple times on the second hand market, this means the publisher gets no money at all from these sales.
> 
> Then we have this system, it allows the game to be sold on the second hand market and for people to try out the full singleplayer game and multiplayer until lvl 5. If they like it they can buy a key for 10$ to unlock full multiplayer giving the publisher a little bit of money for the resale of the game.
> 
> It's a hassle free way for people to sell their games when they get bored and it doesn't mess up the buyer like some games do (I'm looking at you DRM games that can only be installed on one or two computers!).
> 
> This is probably the best way to deal with the second hand market.


A lot of people I know hate that you have to buy a $10 pass for used games they buy, but it could be a lot worse, and I completely support companies doing this. Used games don't give a lot of money back and better this than to prevent the sale of used games that some companies are already doing.


----------



## Doelago

What the fug? Try to watch it on their channel? I could see it there earlier?


----------



## deathwatch27

I like the second hand market. I know no money goes back to the companys who made them but nevermind, If I sold you my old car but said you couldn't have the bonnet or back seats you wouldn't buy it. So I'd have to scrap it if I didn't want it anymore, bit of waste. If you bought it there should be some value in reselling it once completed. The only this is going to help I the rental market.


----------



## ohiocat110

I played the Xbox version and it was fun. I'm a little concerned about how it will old up over an entire game though. It will depend a lot on how deep the combat system ends up being, like if you can unlock new moves and combos. The demo seemed a little too Dynasty Warriors, and I'd like it a little closer to Ninja Gaiden.

It's very satisfying to rip into a horde of orks with a chainsword. Extremely gory and the finishing moves are awesome. The environments look like they'll be sufficiently epic, and the graphics are good but not ground breaking. Probably a necessary tradeoff due to the insane enemy counts. 

They seem to have the universe and feel of 40K down pretty well though. I don't think fans will be disappointed, and I plan to check out the full version.


----------



## Majere613

With regard to the difficulty, please remember this is a demo of a couple of fairly early levels! By the end you'll probably be up against a sackload of Chaos Marines, and I'm sure you'll find Hard mode plenty hard enough. If not, just play online.. (shudders)


----------



## Lastik

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am much the same. I enjoy S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and Return to Castle Wolfenstein because I like technomagic but do not enjoy most FPS, despite the skills and challenges being functionally very similar.
> 
> I quite enjoyed the SM demo because I like W40K; however, if it was set in another universe I would probably find the wave after wave of shoot and slash encounters unengaging.


Aye, same as me. In fact I seem to be the hipster of FPSes since I seem to like more unpopular (or at least not as famous as) games. So far I've enjoyed FEAR (1 and 2, 3 also but not as much), Condemned, CoCCoTE, Jericho...:laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Well, since YouTube is still a biatch, you can watch it by following the link bellow: 

http://www.gamershell.com/tv/36618.html


----------



## DeathJester921

Doelago said:


> Well, since YouTube is still a biatch, you can watch it by following the link bellow:
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/tv/36618.html


Much better. It works


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Lastik said:


> Aye, same as me. In fact I seem to be the hipster of FPSes since I seem to like more unpopular (or at least not as famous as) games. So far I've enjoyed FEAR (1 and 2, 3 also but not as much), Condemned, CoCCoTE, Jericho...:laugh:


Dark Corners is great; although I found some challenges hard enough to put it aside for weeks to get over the frustration of doing the same thing over and over again.:suicide:

I quite enjoyed FEAR 1, which reminds me I should probably install FEAR 2 at some point as it has been sitting on my desk for over a year.


----------



## Judas Masias

Holy shit did i just see the Chaos Lord had become a Daemon Prince thats awsome.


----------



## Doelago

Aye, but spoiler tags?


----------



## Viscount Vash

There are far too many SM game based threads popping up now.

So I have merged them all into one.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

aye i agree with this, any further discussion outside of this thread will be deleted.

CP


----------



## DavC8855

*Space Marine "Exterminatus" Mode*

Space Marines version of Horde. DLC in October for free!!

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/warhammer-40000-space-marine/1192190p1.html

Glad this is coming :grin:


----------



## Barnster

Hope they do it abit like the Dow version where you get to keep your stuff after each level, one of the reasons i disliked the wfcyberton co op mode was having to start from scratch each time


----------



## Doelago

OK, as you wish then. 

ZOMG! 











http://www.spacemarine.com/blog-post/space-marine-–-co-op-mode-‘exterminatus’-announced


----------



## Doelago




----------



## deathwatch27

Won't be bothering with collectors edition. To much money for a book, a fridge magnet and a soundtrack cd. And some top trumps


----------



## Doelago

Soundtrack preview is up! 






Whatever or not half the village likes it or not, this is now their new favorite album.

Available for pre-order here: Amazon.com: Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine The Soundtrack: Cris Velasco, Sascha Dikiciyan: Music

Or if your awesome, you will get it with the kickass awesome Collectors Edition.


----------



## Kitsunex

got notification that my copy for the 360 has shipped from Gamefly, woot. should have it on tuesday.


----------



## Judas Masias

Only 15 more hours to go. I can't wate to kick some Orc and CSM ass tomarrow morning.


----------



## whiplash308

Look at you counting down the hours! Yeah I'll be getting mine a few days after release, damn shipping time. I'm going to see if I can go in store pick up instead. Can't wait to kick some Loyalist ass online.


----------



## deathwatch27

In the UK we have to wait until friday for ours


----------



## Doelago

deathwatch27 said:


> In the UK we have to wait until friday for ours


Same here. 

Sucks balls. I will have to avoid most internet sites for a few days.


----------



## Doelago

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/preview-warhammer-40-000/719435


----------



## Doelago

PCgamer has a review up. 

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/09/06/space-marine-review/ 

*sniff* 

I smell an Ultramarine hater? 

No mention about the multiplayer elements in the review.


----------



## Doelago

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-09-06-warhammer-40-000-space-marine-review

I think this dude is slightly retarded and prefers to do his execution moves right as he has a few Nobs and twenty Boys beating him to death...? 

A bit more positive review: http://thecontrolleronline.com/2011/09/warhammer-40000-space-marine-review/


----------



## IanC

Anyone from the UK seen the TV ads?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

IanC said:


> Anyone from the UK seen the TV ads?


Yes.

They do not really capture the game at all.


----------



## Aramoro

Doelago said:


> PCgamer has a review up.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/09/06/space-marine-review/
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> I smell an Ultramarine hater?
> 
> No mention about the multiplayer elements in the review.



I know Rich and he's a good guy, reviews seems reasonable, but when did 82% become a poor review?

The Eurogamer review is decent as well, The game is a solid 6 for most people, for a fan of the Franchise then you're an 8.


----------



## Doelago

Aramoro said:


> I know Rich and he's a good guy, reviews seems reasonable, but when did 82% become a poor review?


Where did I mention it was poor? 

Another good review: http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/06/warhammer-40k-space-marine-review/


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

What I've read about Space Marine:

-Cringeworthy writing and voice acting
-Arbitrary mechanics, especially the health regen
-Boring guns
-Jetpack sequence is fun! But you don't get to do it much...
-Short game
-Short game
-Seriously, some finished it in 5 hours.
-Flimsy/ weak gunplay
-"Quicktime event"-alike melee
-Plasticky sound track

Average professional source reviews so far: 73
Average player score so far: 5/10

I knew it would suck. I have the best game purchase filter in the whole world.


----------



## Majere613

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What I've read about Space Marine:
> 
> -Cringeworthy writing and voice acting
> -Arbitrary mechanics, especially the health regen
> -Boring guns
> -Jetpack sequence is fun! But you don't get to do it much...
> -Short game
> -Short game
> -Seriously, some finished it in 5 hours.
> -Flimsy/ weak gunplay
> -"Quicktime event"-alike melee
> -Plasticky sound track
> 
> Average professional source reviews so far: 73
> Average player score so far: 5/10
> 
> I knew it would suck. I have the best game purchase filter in the whole world.


Hm.

The Metacritic user average of 5 is based on 14 reviews, of which a grand total of 1 is negative. The score distribution is a more even split, with 33 positive, 31 negative and 1 'mixed'. With both the professional and user reviews, there's a single negative review which is massively lower than any other score (360 version, but interestingly for all three platforms there's only 1 negative user review at time of writing). The scores also vary massively on Metacritic from platform to platform- the Ps3 user average is 4.0 despite there being only one negative review, not rated helpful by anyone at all.

In other words, Metacritic is being trolled as usual. The Gamespot user reviews from a much larger sample hover between 8 and 9. Most of the real heavyweights haven't covered it yet, which is when a clearer picture will begin to emerge.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What I've read about Space Marine:
> 
> -Cringeworthy writing and voice acting
> -Arbitrary mechanics, especially the health regen
> -Boring guns
> -Jetpack sequence is fun! But you don't get to do it much...
> -Short game
> -Short game
> -Seriously, some finished it in 5 hours.
> -Flimsy/ weak gunplay
> -"Quicktime event"-alike melee
> -Plasticky sound track
> 
> Average professional source reviews so far: 73
> Average player score so far: 5/10
> 
> I knew it would suck. I have the best game purchase filter in the whole world.


coming from you, this level of cynicism is about right. 

just goes to show, you'll always have a few who hate something just because GW puts it's name on it. shame.

My suggestion would be to render judgment after you've played it yourself. You wont sound so retarded that way.

CP


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Commissar Ploss said:


> coming from you, this level of cynicism is about right.
> 
> just goes to show, you'll always have a few who hate something just because GW puts it's name on it. shame.
> 
> My suggestion would be to render judgment after you've played it yourself. You wont sound so retarded that way.
> 
> CP


Why would I throw money at generic shooter X?

See, I don't hate on this game at all, I'm reflecting the consensus of opinions from _gamers_. Those are the ones that will echo whether or not this is a good _game_, not 40K fans.

How many were hyped for Fire Warrior when it launched? Quite a bloody few. How many furiously defended it in spite of it's apparent suckage mere days after launch? Again, surprisingly many.

_Space Marine_ may be distinctly average, but pure bliss for the 40K fan who isn't an avid gamer. It may be cynical to refuse to buy a game based on reviews... It may be cynical to repeat other people's opinions about a game without having bought it yourself...

Yet I played the demo. And here's a line from one of the reviews: "If you've played the demo, you won't be missing out on anything"... And when some point out that they finished the game in just around 5 hours, that brings up alarm bells that should not be ignored if you have any kind of quality control procedure...

Open and shut case then! I would never pay 60 bucks for a game that's going to last me less than a day's worth of entertainment. Maybe I would if the multiplayer was godlike, but that's another slaughtered gameplay feature from the looks of it.

I'm not trying to bring everybody down, but _some people_ may not have done an angsty pre-order messup and could still make an informed decision based on the reviews. And you know what? They should.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

A very well typed reply. It's rare to find that kind of quality when i call someone out.  While your opinion of Space Marine differs from mine, i respect your opinion and thank you for engaging in the conversation. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

Anyone who finished the game in five hours seriously did not take a moment to look around or enjoy the game properly... Seriously...


----------



## whiplash308

5 hours? Dude, I take 5 hours to complete a level because I wanna find everything.


----------



## Doelago




----------



## asianavatar

It looks like a fun game. I tried the demo and enjoyed it enough but it is definitely not a first day buy or a full price buy for that matter. Some places have it on sale already and I am sure it will go down in price pretty soon. Seems like its almost not worth it these days to pay full price for a game.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

count on Doelago to get the good stuff.  lol

CP


----------



## Doelago

Win a copy of Space Marine by answering three shithole easy questions in the comments section! 









Commissar Ploss said:


> count on Doelago to get the good stuff.  lol
> 
> CP


Uh, wait, what?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i can't be arsed to look for these videos, so i'm glad you're posting them. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> i can't be arsed to look for these videos, so i'm glad you're posting them.
> 
> CP


 

Ten Limit.


----------



## Doelago




----------



## Doelago

A positive review from "Game Boyz": http://www.game-boyz.co.uk/content/node/18291


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> Warhammer 40k Space Marine Multiplayer Footage - YouTube


this looks pretty cool! i could get into this... the maps look huge! :shok:

CP


----------



## Doelago

Beasts of War have their review up: http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/warhammer-40000-space-marine-reviewed/


----------



## Laetos

Hello, I'm french and yesterday, I ordered my own Collector game at amazon.co.uk.
Do you know if I'll have some "bonus"?
thanks.


----------



## Doelago

Laetos said:


> Hello, I'm french and yesterday, I ordered my own Collector game at amazon.co.uk.
> Do you know if I'll have some "bonus"?
> thanks.


From what I have seen/heard the Collectors Editions for some weird reason seem not to have gotten any bonuses. 

A good review from IGN.com: http://pc.ign.com/articles/119/1192671p1.html


----------



## deathwatch27

Been playing today and the customiser isn't as good as I first thought. There isn't any option for the right shoulder pad. It just shows either the Tactical, Devestor or assualt symbols, which is fine if your chapter uses them but mine (BA) doesn't. There actually isn't any other symbols for the left shoulder that airn't chapter badges.


----------



## Doelago

Another great review: http://www.gamefront.com/warhammer-40000-space-marine-review/

And fuck damn it!!! Still an hour before I will have the game, and at least two hours before I will be home playing it.


----------



## Doelago

This guy dislikes mindless murder?! 






Edit:


----------



## DavC8855

Love me some mindless murderin!!!! 

Beat Campaign last night on normal. Moving on to Hard mode

Customizer is loads of fun!!! Crack a beer and go to town!!!

PS- We should get 40K emoticons on the heresy


----------



## Doelago

Collectors Edition was fucking amazing. Campaign blew my mind away (and I am only half way through it!), and then I tested the multiplayer... FUCKING AMAZING! Fuck every other game this year. Fuck Battlefield 3. Fuck Halo CE. Fuck Modern Warfare 3. Fuck everything.

Edit: Launch Trailer


----------



## Doelago

http://www.gaming-age.com/review/xbox360/warhammer_40k_spacemarine

Gaming Age gave it a A-/90%


----------



## Ultra111

I'm really enjoying it so far. I'm finding the multiplayer harder than normal though, I generally finish top of the leaderboard in the games I play (Gears, Bioshock atm) but this game I'm lucky to finish mid-table at the moment...I have been getting some serious lag issues though :/


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> I have been getting some serious lag issues though :/


My first game was lagging like hell. 

The rest have worked quite well.


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> My first game was lagging like hell.
> 
> The rest have worked quite well.


I was the opposite, first game had no issues, finished 12 - 3, but then after a break I came back and I was getting killed by assault marines who were around 12m away from me


----------



## deathwatch27

Mine is laggy as well but in my favour for some reason. People would run on the spot so i'd jumppack over and kill them ALL Muhahahah


----------



## Doelago

I love it when five guys stand in front of me without moving cause of the lag and I can gun them down with a stream of bolter fire. Kehehehe.


----------



## Ultra111

Lucky for some. I don't even know if this is lag (as I have full connection to the game apparently) but assault/raptors consistently kill me when I am no-where near the radius of their CC weapon. It's bullshit.


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> Lucky for some. I don't even know if this is lag (as I have full connection to the game apparently) but assault/raptors consistently kill me when I am no-where near the radius of their CC weapon. It's bullshit.


They have pistols.


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> They have pistols.


I meant whilst they are swinging for me, they cant swing and fire simultaneously surely? lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I was in a game that would never end earlier, completed several achievements


----------



## Grimskul25

I think the main problem with Space Marine right now is that not only is it relatively average game-wise (which is fine in most respects since so are many games) but the fact that it came out along with a crapload of other well-anticipated and more established games like Resistance 3 and Dead Island to name a few. Sadly after having played the demo I have to say for a 40K (and particularly space marine) fan it will be great to finally play out the role as a space marine in such an intimate way. However for avid gamers with exposure to many top-end games and an ork fan like me, they will probably pass since it has the same heavy price tag as many of the other games and is a lot more limited in terms of multiplayer and replayability. That plus after the many reviews and comments I've perused I'll probably pass, which is a pity since I was hoping there would be a split-screen co-op campaign (which would have helped with the wonky AI of the two marines that go with you), DoW 2 Retribution will have to continue to sate my 40K video game needs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Can say after finishing the campaign on normal that I thoroughly enjoyed it. The Chaos Marines and such where just about right, the story line was very interesting and well in keeping with 40k (apart from carrying the Lascannon around like a normal weapon). Eagerly anticipate a sequel. 

I would rank it amongst Gears of War tbh gaming wise, the pvp is very fun to, more so than Gears of War (I hate the whole lying down and having to finish them off in gears of war)

For their first venture into this field with Warhammer 40k I thought they did a bang up job, a lot better than Fire Warrior was.


----------



## r9a9g9e

I just kill the warboss on hard. I think it is more fun on that difficulty, and really maximizes what the developer was going for( think before you shoot, and use the terrain to your advantage)

The only real gripe I have with the game is that the story is appallingly short. In a setting so rich with history, and races (most notably DAEMONS) it lacked a lot in the 'grim future' with 'crushing odds' that comes with most of the novels and fluff. In this game u crush the ork invasion, and thwart chaos in an evening! (and that is in game, not just the actual time frame it took to beat it)


----------



## Ultra111

I completed it yesterday on hard on first playthrough, kind of wish there was an insanity difficulty now lol.

Has anyone had a 'faulty' multiplayer game yet?

I was in a seize ground game yesterday, and the points limit just stopped (my team at 550, theirs at 500). I joined in late, and the host was continuously changing. Not sure if the game just glitched or if it was hacked, but by the time I left I was 52 to 27


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> Has anyone had a 'faulty' multiplayer game yet?


Uh, no, not really.


----------



## Doelago

GamingExcellence gives Space Marine a whooping 9.7 out of ten. :shok:

http://www.gamingexcellence.com/xbox360/games/2208/review.shtml


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ultra111 said:


> I completed it yesterday on hard on first playthrough, kind of wish there was an insanity difficulty now lol.
> 
> Has anyone had a 'faulty' multiplayer game yet?
> 
> I was in a seize ground game yesterday, and the points limit just stopped (my team at 550, theirs at 500). I joined in late, and the host was continuously changing. Not sure if the game just glitched or if it was hacked, but by the time I left I was 52 to 27


Yep, we might of been in the same one  I left after a while though, since I realised you only get the experience once the game ends officially.


----------



## Ultra111

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yep, we might of been in the same one  I left after a while though, since I realised you only get the experience once the game ends officially.


I levelled up three times lol, doubt I kept any experience after levelling up and leaving though :/


----------



## Doelago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_pQWQ-66GM&feature=feedu&oref=http://www.youtube.com/&has_verified=1

Funny how they made it sound like a training exercise. Space Marines using suits of CSM armor, lol?


----------



## Mathai

Love this game. The mechanical faults are quite tolerable in it, nothing worse than any other game I've ever played. I always grinned when I thought about how the ground seemed to shake beneath their feet with every step. The boss battles were all fun in how diverse they all were. I dont know if they were all officially boss battles, but each one was a distinct fight in the game that was never repeated so I call them boss battles =)

And is it just me, or were those the most accurate Orks in the entire universe?


----------



## Ultra111

I thought the executions could have looked a little better, in regards to how your weapon goes into the enemy. And I wish there was an option to turn that bloody slo-mo off during executions :ireful2:


----------



## Mathai

I'm curious. Are there still enough of us playing this game? (I doubt there's anyone who hasnt yet beat the single player game) And if so, would it be worth its own thread somewhere? Or IS there a thread on more than rumors for the game and I cant find it? >.<


----------



## Ultra111

There are quite a few threads, just look in video games section.


----------



## Doelago

http://translate.google.it/translat...0623/una-data-per-il-dlc-di-space-marine.html

http://translate.googleusercontent....e-date&usg=ALkJrhjGHrtMnDZw-PW-JSamrAS-tKbHbg

Exterminatus is then coming on the 25th by the looks of it?


----------



## Doelago

Aye, THQ and Relic both just posted up the release date announcements. 

http://www.spacemarine.com/blog-post/exterminatus-co-op-mode-arrive-october-25th

http://www.thqinsider.co.uk/2011/10/07/space-marine-exterminatus-dlc/


----------



## Commissar Ploss

interesting. finally i can slay the Emperor's enemies with a friend!


----------



## komanko

Commissar Ploss said:


> interesting. finally i can slay the Emperor's enemies with a friend!


Soon you will have none!  You will have to find new ones when you move! At least thats what my mom told me when she threatened me that we will move to a different location >.>

Anyway, after this get released which will be soon hopefully I am fully up to play if anyone is interested. My info is pretty much in my sig if anyone wants to add me (on steam).


----------



## Doelago

Exterminatus coming in three days!






THQsledgehammer sucking hard with the thunder hammer.


----------



## Cypher871

Unfortunately it's just more of the same tedious stuff. It may hold folks attention for a short while and get people back into the game for a brief spell but ultimately...it's a poor MP experience and tarting it up isn't going to fix the dreadful P2P connection system or limited maps and play styles.

Roll on MW3


----------



## Doelago

Cypher871 said:


> Roll on MW3


Dude, have you been living under a damn rock? I take it you have not heard of BF3? :scratchhead:


----------



## Cypher871

Doelago said:


> Dude, have you been living under a damn rock? I take it you have not heard of BF3? :scratchhead:
> 
> Battlefield 3 launch trailer - YouTube


:laugh: I hate the Battlefield series and the BETA of BF3 I have been playing for the last several weeks hasn't done much to to alter my opinion (I know it's a BETA but basics like being able to successfully map keys and mouse buttons properly would be nice).

My son has it on pre-order so I will see what it plays like properly next week but I'm still holding out for MW3, hoping and praying it doesn't turn out to be another turkey.


----------



## Doelago

Well, everyone for their own taste then.


----------



## Cypher871

Aye. 

I'm not totally ruling it out, they have added some nice touches like being blinded by flashlights and they have finally added in the ability to go prone...I still don't like the respawn routine but hey. Like I said, I will wait and see how it plays for real before dismissing it out of hand.


----------



## Doelago

You should try it out.

When I tried the beta, I first thought it was a bit meh, but once I had played it for a couple of hours I was like on crack. That thing can get really amazing if one can get into it.


----------



## Doelago

The trailer once again showcasing that the dudes making these trailers over at Relic aint the best players around. :wink:


----------



## deathwatch27

Unfortunatly that trailer is a lie. Its only available for the PC and PS3. Someone cocked up and left the xbox version full of bugs til the last minute and now we (the xbox community) can't have it. I'm very p*ssed by THQ and relic. THQ for telling us so late (Post on the offical website and FB this morning, 26th in the UK) and Relic not sorting out the lag issues on the xbox. GGGGGGgggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Doelago

The delay on the Xbox version is not THQ/Relics fault. Blame Microsoft. I do.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I quit Xbox live, I'm thinking of giving up on it tbh since there's always problems with it, although the alternative has problems to at least it's free and I'll be able to play the new eve game on it.


----------

